# Do you use a flashcard app?



## insanity! (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been looking at a couple of the flashcard apps (where I can create the flashcards) to use with my first grade daughter for things like sight words, spelling words, nonsense words for fluency, math problems, etc., and I'm just not sure which one to get!  

Does anyone here use a flashcard app for similar purposes?  If so, how do you like the app?  Is it easy to use?  Do your child enjoy using it?  What are the pros / cons?  Would love to hear which you are using and why it works for you!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried out Let's Do the Math a few months ago and thought it was pretty good. It's also free.


----------

